# Dvořák Symphony No. 7, Czech Philharmonic, Zdeněk Košler, 1964



## Ellyll (Apr 7, 2012)

I was at the record store Saturday and noticed an old Dvořák Symphony No. 7 performance in a Czech language sleeve from a 1966 pressing. Turns out it was a performance with the Czech Philharmonic in 1964 conducted by Zdeněk Košler.

All of the Košler I have seen on CD for the 7th have been with the Slovak Philharmonic.

What's really surprising was that he LP was in pretty good shape after 45 years, no visible scratches or discoloration, minimal dust, etc.

I went ahead and digitized it if anyone wants to listen. The sound quality isn't immaculate, but it isn't what I would consider poor either.

Anyway, if anyone is interested, i uploaded it here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL61879F2EAFFF39D2&feature=view_all

What's funny is I wanted as little dust as possible while recording, so I cleaned it off with distilled water and bottled air, which actuall cost more than the LP. It was in the discount bin for $2. 

P.S. If you set the quality to 1080 and make it full screen you can actually read the record sleeve. (Assuming you can read Czech =P)


----------

